# HELP!HELP!HELP! P'S IN DISTRESS



## R.I.P.Rodney (Oct 18, 2004)

PLEASE HELP! I HAVE 9 P'S A OSCAR, AND A AFRICAN CHICLID. ALL NINE P'S HAVE TURNED YELLOW AND THERE FINS ARE THIN AND CLEAR. THE OSCAR LUKES LIKE HE HAS NO SCALES, HE LOOKS WAXY. THE P'S POOP A LONG STRINGY WORM COLORD POOP, AND THE OSCAR POOPS THIS BIG BROWN CRAP THAT LOOKS LIKE A BLOCK OF BEEF HEART. I DON'T THINK THEY WILL MAKE IT THROUGH THE NIGHT PLEASE HELP. OH YEAH I JUST DID A 50 PERCENT WATER CHANGE YESTERDAY LIKE ALWAYS ONCE A MONTH AND PUT ALL THE PROPER CHEMICALS IN. I NEED HELP NOW SO THEY CAN MAKE IT UNTILL I CAN REACH THE AQUARIUM STORE IN THE MORNING. PLEASE PLEASE HELP!


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

SOrry to hear this. Good luck.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Do you feed heavily? It could be a sharp drop in pH that's causing it. You need to increase your water changes more than just once a month. You've done all you can for now. Test your water and increase water changes to improve water quality.


----------



## R.I.P.Rodney (Oct 18, 2004)

Ok thanks, im on my way to the aquarium store, they all made it through the nite, but they look terrible


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

let us know how your p's end up doing. Just do what the doc says!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

try doing 25 % water changes once a week. thats my suggestion


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the grinch said:


> let us know how your p's end up doing. Just do what the doc says!


with nine ranas and a oscar in there I would do atleats two 25% water changes a week

also how big is this tank??


----------



## R.I.P.Rodney (Oct 18, 2004)

They are doing better now, their color returned and they are back to aggressive eating. They said my water was really bad, don't know how when I did a 50% water change 2 days ago. But I put a new amonia remover packet in the filter and I got a bio wheel, and did a 25% water change. I will change the water everyday untill they are completely back to being their ferocious selves. I have them in a 55g tank. I know it's small but they are all 4 inches, just baby's. I'm looking for a 100+g tank now. If anyone is looking to add a fish to their P's I suggest a bright powder blue chichlid. They seem to not like the color and leave him alone I added him 3 months ago and he's doing fine. Thanks.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

R.I.P.Rodney said:


> I have them in a 55g tank. I know it's small but they are all 4 inches, just baby's.


 Nine 4 inch fish in a 55 gallon is pretty heavily stocked dude, even at nine inches as you can see it's obviously easy for your parameters to get all out of wack very quickly. I might even suggest taking the substrate out of your tank to make cleaning easier so every bit of waste is taken out


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

not only that.. he has an oscar and some other african living there.. just the oscar alone requires 75g.. u really should consider selling back that oscar and african and also gettin rid of atleast 5-6ps..


----------



## R.I.P.Rodney (Oct 18, 2004)

Ok I went back to the aquarium store to check water chemistry again. I got my ammonia down but my PH is off the Charts. They told me to do a 50% water change and put nitra zorb in the filter. I also decided to buy another filter so now I got a 300 and a 200 filter for a 55g tank. They said dont feed the P's for 4 days and do a 25% water change each day. I also took my old carbon package out and threw it away. After all of this I'm an expert on water chemistry and P tank husbandry. I'll keep everyone posted, thanks again for your help and I will be getting a 100g tank soon.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

dude i got 9 in a 55 right now (only till their 120 cycles and i still got too many) and they are only .75" and they seem cramped let alone 9-4" p's dude you should listen to these guys they know their s***. get rid of most of your fish or get 200g tank min .... i think it 20g per fish min... correct me if i'm wrong..you have 9 fish plus an oscar and a cichlid.

9-p's x 20g=180g
1-oscar=75g
1-cichlid=20g???

=you need what 275g's????


----------



## R.I.P.Rodney (Oct 18, 2004)

Here are some pics of the tank before they got sick, I will get a 200g tank soon then, they said don't feed them for 5 days so i'm sure they will eat the oscar, well maybe if not i will sell him back.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah, 9 will be too many once they get a little bigger. I would get a bigger tank and some excellent filteration. Good luck.


----------

